
Lego Block Structures as a Sub-Kelvin Thermal Insulator - _Microft
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-55616-7
======
jacquesm
I can't help but wonder what the R value of a house sized wall built out of
LEGO would be. Now it just so happens... I don't think the local council would
approve but screw it, it's for science.

~~~
sjg007
You'd have to coat it with something UV resistant since ABS degrades in the
sun but sure why not. There's a variant of this using foam and concrete.

[https://www.deseret.com/2000/4/9/19500764/concrete-foam-
lego...](https://www.deseret.com/2000/4/9/19500764/concrete-foam-lego-houses-
are-efficient-wind-resistant)

~~~
LegitShady
ICF (insulated concrete forms) are pretty common depending on where you live.
You have to build the formwork to pour the concrete walls anyways, so building
it to stay in place and act as insulation is just smart provided you can
reliably get concrete everywhere you want.

I like them, although for larger structures the formwork gets re-used so
generally if they're insulated its after.

------
wiredfool
I'm disappointed that there's not an acknowledgment of the (speculating here)
6 yr old who donated legos to the cause after one of the investigators stepped
on them barefoot at 4am.

~~~
A_Parr
That's what they get for not picking up their toys.

